# Shop online for handbags.



## lazytolove (Jun 21, 2008)

- I'm so into handbags lately. But i don't live near by brand stores. Is anybody know where i can shop online for Gucci, Coach, LV...est. I don't trust Ebay at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know if they carry those exact handbags, but they have A LOT of designer bags. Great Prices & I think free shipping. Very Reliable & Reputable - they actually have store fronts in NY

bagshop.com


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 21, 2008)

You can purchase LV and a few other designers (D&G, Dior,Juicy) on Eluxury.com. They only ship to US.  

Coach you can find on Coach.com , Nordstrom.com or Macys.com Also coach will only ship to US adresses.

I usually order most things from Nordstrom. You can however get Juicy and some other designers to ship to APO or us terriorties for some reason Coach will not ship anything outside the us online.


----------



## yupitzTara (Jul 13, 2008)

eluxury.com


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 13, 2008)

louisvuitton.com now sells bags & accessories


----------

